# Kaohsiung City, Taiwan, ROC.



## EndlessWalt (Feb 19, 2005)

*Kaohsiung City, Taiwan, ROC. 1992 and 2004*

Kaohsiung City in 1992










































































































































2003~2004


----------



## ILOVEYOU- (Apr 30, 2005)

red "x"


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Kaohsiung looks very modern and clean; however, it looks very Japanese.


----------



## EndlessWalt (Feb 19, 2005)

Kaohsiung is the largest city in southern Taiwan. 2004~2005


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

good combination of cityscape and natural scenery.

it was the capital of Japanese colonial Taiwan,(or was it Tainan?) but it doesnt look as japanese as Taipei.

what's the McDonald called in Taiwan? (In Chinese). it's too small in the picture, i cant read it.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Should be the same as everywhere else...Maidanglao


----------



## C-Kompii (Oct 12, 2004)

Accidental double post, :bash: see below 

-G'day-


----------



## C-Kompii (Oct 12, 2004)

Sen said:


> it was the capital of Japanese colonial Taiwan,(or was it Tainan?) but it doesnt look as japanese as Taipei.


It was Taipei (conlonial capital), but I heard Kaohsiung was designed by the same Japanese guy who also designed Sapporo.

btw, Thanks for sharing the pics.

-G'day-


----------



## vant (Dec 18, 2004)

Tainan was Taiwan's capital from the Dutch colonial period in 1600's to the late Qing Dynesty in 1800's. 

The Japanese Government was going to move Taiwan's capital to Takao(Kaohsiung), but they lost the war, so the plan was not carried out. 
Kaohsiung was the Southmost of the core Japanese lands(lands that had been Japanized long before WWII), but Kaohsiung was chosen because it was in the center of East and SE Asia. It was the center of the Japanese Empire in 1940s.










Now, the name "Kaohsiung" is in Mandarin pronouciation, but in Chinese characters the name is actualy from Japanese Kanji. It was named after a lovely mountain town called "Takao"(in Japanese) near Kyoto.


----------



## atoom (Apr 19, 2005)

vant said:


> Tainan was Taiwan's capital from the Dutch colonial period in 1600's to the late Qing Dynesty in 1800's.
> 
> The Japanese Government was going to move Taiwan's capital to Takao(Kaohsiung), but they lost the war, so the plan was not carried out.
> Kaohsiung was the Southmost of the core Japanese lands(lands that had been Japanized long before WWII), but Kaohsiung was chosen because it was in the center of East and SE Asia. It was the center of the Japanese Empire in 1940s.
> ...


er..thanks for your information. yup, the position of kaohsiung is very important, and present-day kaohsiung is not bad.


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Japanese Empire? Good idea but sounds a joke to me.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ehh...joke or not, it happened ;P


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

vant said:


> Tainan was Taiwan's capital from the Dutch colonial period in 1600's to the late Qing Dynesty in 1800's.
> 
> The Japanese Government was going to move Taiwan's capital to Takao(Kaohsiung), but they lost the war, so the plan was not carried out.
> Kaohsiung was the Southmost of the core Japanese lands(lands that had been Japanized long before WWII), but Kaohsiung was chosen because it was in the center of East and SE Asia. It was the center of the Japanese Empire in 1940s.
> ...


What's this?
I think this is totally against the neighborhood countries of Japan.
Nobody admit that map except for Japanese.

Taiwan is a part of China.


----------



## EndlessWalt (Feb 19, 2005)

Sen said:


> good combination of cityscape and natural scenery.
> 
> it was the capital of Japanese colonial Taiwan,(or was it Tainan?) but it doesnt look as japanese as Taipei.
> 
> what's the McDonald called in Taiwan? (In Chinese). it's too small in the picture, i cant read it.



http://www.mcdonalds.com.tw/

I think it's the same as China,  not sure~~

Mcdonald started at China in 1990, now with 460 stores
Mcdonald started at Taiwan in 1983, now with 380 stores


----------



## mama (Mar 16, 2005)

NICE!! Better than Shanghai!!


----------



## mama (Mar 16, 2005)

比上海好上一百倍


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

mama said:


> 比上海好上一百倍


Maybe you met some bad people in Shanghai, people in Shanghai come from all over


----------



## vant (Dec 18, 2004)

ChinaboyUSA said:


> What's this?


A map of "Japanese Empire in 1942"?



> I think this is totally against the neighborhood countries of Japan.
> Nobody admit that map except for Japanese.
> 
> Taiwan is a part of China.


The map doesn't say anything, but showing the lands under Japan's rule in "1942".
If I post a map Russian Empire or Mongol Empire, will that be against u? Since Mongol Empire conquered China too. 
Do you represent all Asian people?
Also, do u have to mention that "Taiwan is a part of China" out of nowhere which may really offend some forumers here?
Come on... you just sound childish.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

vant said:


> A map of "Japanese Empire in 1942"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you sound like a slave of Japanese, is that true?

People in the United States think Taiwan is a part of China also,
and no need to say it is my right to say so.
TAIWAN IS A PART OF CHINA.

Think about this:
It is the same thing that you may make some local people in Hawaii feel offended when you say 'Hawaii is a part of the United States'
the fact is Hawaii is a part of the United States.


----------



## solan (Mar 16, 2005)

琉球は台湾島の旧名

台湾の日本統治時代は、日清戦争の敗戦に伴い清朝が台湾を日本に割譲した1895年（明治28年）4月17日から、第二次世界大戦（大東亜戦争）の降伏に伴い日本が台湾を「放棄」した1945年（昭和20年）8月15日までの約50年間を指す。

なお、台湾では政治的立場や、歴史認識に対する観点の相違などによって、日本統治時代をそれぞれ日治時代、日據時代、日本殖民時期と呼称しているが、日據時代と表記する場合は日本統治時代に対し特に批判的な意味合いがある。


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Alex Pox said:


> Yes, you sound like a slave of Japanese, is that true?
> (please read map title carefully)
> People in the United States think Taiwan is a part of China also,
> (no, mostly they don't)
> ...


Did you notice that everything you say here is title witl 'I think' 'Might' or 'I don't think', if you are not sure, then keep it to yourself or at least what you say is ONLY your personal feeling.

Fact: TAIWAN IS A PART OF CHINA

If you don't agree with me, ask Cheng Shuibian -- so called 'President of Taiwan', dare he declare Independence?

The US is with China, cooperation more than conflicts.

Again, TAIWAN IS A PART OF CHINA.

I am so pround of being Chinese (and it doesn't matter where I come from), no matter what you think.

Find a life instead fooling yourself around.

台湾是中国的一个省！


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

solan said:


> 琉球は台湾島の旧名
> 
> 台湾の日本統治時代は、日清戦争の敗戦に伴い清朝が台湾を日本に割譲した1895年（明治28年）4月17日から、第二次世界大戦（大東亜戦争）の降伏に伴い日本が台湾を「放棄」した1945年（昭和20年）8月15日までの約50年間を指す。
> 
> なお、台湾では政治的立場や、歴史認識に対する観点の相違などによって、日本統治時代をそれぞれ日治時代、日據時代、日本殖民時期と呼称しているが、日據時代と表記する場合は日本統治時代に対し特に批判的な意味合いがある。


琉球 is Okinawa not Taiwan.

台湾の旧名は夷州です。


----------



## solan (Mar 16, 2005)

Sen said:


> 琉球 is Okinawa not Taiwan.
> 
> 台湾の旧名は夷州です。



No I meant we Japanese called it 琉球 in the past and Okinawa is actually 沖縄.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

琉球　was actually an ancient kingdom in Okinawa. Its capital was in Naha and there's still a castle there. (UNESCO site). At the end of 19th century Okinawa became a subject of growing Japanese empire and its population gradually assimilated into Japanese.


----------



## solan (Mar 16, 2005)

Sen said:


> 琉球　was actually an ancient kingdom in Okinawa. Its capital was in Naha and there's still a castle there. (UNESCO site). At the end of 19th century Okinawa became a subject of growing Japanese empire and its population gradually assimilated into Japanese.



Some expert in Japan,(and also China) thinks that Taiwan was also part of the Okinawa kingdom, thus called Taiwan 琉球 in the past.

「琉球」とは中国から与えられた呼称で、かつては台湾島を琉球


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

that i dont know....

China has give the name 倭国 to a Japanese Empress in 3 century AD. But later Chinese name of Japan was changed to 日本 upon Japan's request.


----------



## solan (Mar 16, 2005)

http://zh.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=琉球&variant=zh-cn


----------



## solan (Mar 16, 2005)

Sen said:


> that i dont know....
> 
> China has give the name 倭国 to a Japanese Empress in 3 century AD. But later Chinese name of Japan was changed to 日本 upon Japan's request.


Interesting! I don't know that either.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

are there still Ryukyu islands in Japan? or all of them are called Okinawa?


----------



## solan (Mar 16, 2005)

Sen said:


> are there still Ryukyu islands in Japan? or all of them are called Okinawa?


Now we call them 沖縄県, which is Okinawa county


----------



## solan (Mar 16, 2005)

沖縄本島北部とその周辺
名護市 
国頭郡 
国頭村 - 大宜味村 - 今帰仁村 - 本部町 - 恩納村 - 宜野座村 - 金武町 - 東村 
伊江島（国頭郡） - 伊江村 
伊平屋島（島尻郡） - 伊平屋村 
伊是名島（島尻郡） - 伊是名村 
沖縄本島中部とその周辺
うるま市 
沖縄市 
宜野湾市 
浦添市 
中頭郡 
読谷村 - 嘉手納町 - 北谷町 - 北中城村 - 中城村 - 西原町 

沖縄本島南部とその周辺
那覇市 
豊見城市 
糸満市 
（南城市） 
島尻郡 
*東風平町 - *具志頭村 - *玉城村 - *知念村 - *佐敷町 - 与那原町 - 南風原町 - *大里村 - （八重瀬町） 
慶良間諸島（島尻郡） 
渡嘉敷村 - 座間味村 
その他沖縄本島周辺の離島（島尻郡） 
粟国村 - 渡名喜村 - 南大東村 - 北大東村 - 久米島町 
先島諸島
宮古諸島
宮古諸島の主な島 - 宮古島、伊良部島、多良間島 
*平良市 
（宮古島市） 
宮古郡 
*城辺町 - *下地町 - *伊良部町 - *上野村 - 多良間村 

八重山諸島
八重山諸島 - 石垣島、西表島、与那国島、波照間島、竹富島、小浜島、鳩間島、黒島 
石垣市 
八重山郡 
竹富町 - 与那国町


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

the Japanese called Taiwan '大琉球'


----------



## solan (Mar 16, 2005)

null said:


> the Japnese callsed Taiwan '大琉球'


yeah! they used to called Taiwan 大琉球 and Okinawa 小琉球


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

null said:


> the Japanese called Taiwan '大琉球'


you changed your username?


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

中国有超过4千年的文字记载历史，而记载台湾岛的文献距今1700年，那是三国时期吴国人沈莹对东南沿海风土人情的记录，书名为《临海水土志》。
12、13世纪中国的宋朝和元朝已经在台湾岛链中的澎湖岛设立行政机构，将台湾岛纳入行政治辖和版图。

后来，荷兰人曾经对台湾进行殖民扩张。1662年郑成功率领明朝海军力量驱逐了荷兰殖民者，设立承天府，全面治理台湾岛。这种承天府的治理直到清朝统一中国之后，变为福建省的一部分，1714年清政府派人到台湾测绘地图，以后一直将台湾岛视为“东南沿海七省之门户”。

清政府在1885年正式成立了台湾省，派出刘铭传治理台湾，刘任内铺设了中国第一条铁路、第一条海底电缆、第一条输电线路，建立了第一家发电厂、第一家电报局，台湾工商业兴盛，现代教育发达，成为当时清政府“洋务运动”中最为先进的一省，为台湾日后经济发展奠定了坚实基础。 


1894年，日本发动侵略中国的“甲午战争”，次年，清政府战败，被迫签订《马关条约》割让台湾岛。

1945年8月，世界反法西斯战争胜利，中国的抗日战争胜利，台湾及澎湖列岛依照中、美、英签署的《开罗宣言》和中、美、英、苏签署的《波茨坦公告》规定，归还中国。10月25日，同盟国中国战区台湾省受降仪式在台北市举行，中国政府向世界宣布台湾及澎湖列岛重归中国主权管辖之下。

之后，由于中国的内战，造成今天的局面，但是台湾是中国的一部分是历史证实的， 存在的是党派之争，原因是现在台湾所谓的执政党否认历史，国民党和亲民党首领都已经拜访大陆，所以台湾之属中国一部分是不容之争的！


----------



## ILOVEYOU- (Apr 30, 2005)

it's a fact most taiwanese are han chinese.


----------



## ILOVEYOU- (Apr 30, 2005)

some fact:

Taiwan is a part of China.

Taiwanese admit ROC .but some of them dont admit PRC.

ROC contains mainland and Taiwan,Taiwan is a province of ROC.

our country father


----------



## postmodern (Nov 3, 2003)

Do u guys have to end up every Taiwanese thread with politics? It will only create negative effect and give the Chinese a bad public image(brainwashed, mindless, crude, flammable, offensive). Mind ur business with LHZ DLLM and so on in North America you may well educate more ignorant ppl than go ravin' every time u get pissed about some useless words on the internet. Still don't learn a thing from past, huh? Even FLG TI(Taiwan Independence) and TI(Tibet Independence) know how to **** up China with PEACEFUL means(FLG bigots talk very peacefully as well), u guys admit ya dumber than them(Sorry politics again)?


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

good point......


----------

